# Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos



## Grazy (13. Juni 2016)

Hat schon jemand von euch den Haswing Osapian D55 im Einsatz?
Wenn ja wie seid ihr zufrieden damit und macht der auch Störungen im Echolot.
Habe zur zeit einen Traxxis 55 von Minn Kota laufen und es nerft mich das es im Echolot nur noch Störungen gibt,und was mich auch noch Stört ist das der Motor wenn man den Rückwertsgang einlegt nicht immer gleich darauf reagiert.
Danke für eure Infos.#6


----------



## FlitzeZett (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos*

Okay das mit dem rückwärts Gang kenne ich aber, denke das ist bei allen Motoren so.

Und wie kommen deine Störungen zustande? Ich hab selbst einen traxxis und keine Probleme mit ihm und meinem Echolot. 

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Störungen nicht abstellst sind 

Wo ist dein Geber und wo der traxxis?


----------



## Grazy (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und mit dem Geber habe ich auch schon alles versucht hier ein Bild wie das alles angebracht ist.





Der E-Motor sitzt links davon wo die Siebdruckplatte angebracht ist.
Habe mir eine Geberstange gebaut und auch seitlich vom Boot angebracht,brachte auch kein Erfolg,auch eine Externe Batterie habe ich für mein Echolot und die Störungen sind nicht weg zu bekommen.
Den Traxxis 55 habe ich mit einem Kabel vom Motorblock zum Minuskabel angeschlossen da wurde es etwas besser aber er Stört immer noch.
Wenn ich mit meinem Verbrenner fahre ist alles bestens und das Echolot arbeitet sehr gut,mein Echolot ist ein Lowrance 7 HDI


----------



## FlitzeZett (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos*

Puh... Bin jetzt auch Experte


Verwirbelungen kann man ja ausschließen. Wenn du es seitlich schon getestet hast.

Seperate Stromzufuhr hast du auch fürs Echolot - hätte mit der Batterie zusammenhängen können wenn sie älter ist / dann reichen Spannungsschwankungen schon aus - aber da es funzt wenn du mit Verbrenner fährst, fällt das auch raus.

Mir würde jetzt nur noch die Verkabelung einfallen. Laufen Traxxiskabel irgendwo parallel zu den Echolot Kabeln? Wobei die ja isoliert sind, aber mehr wüsste ich jetzt nicht.

Ohne "Werbung" zu machen - echolotzentrum schlageter hilft auch wenn man kein Kunde ist - vielleicht haben die noch ne Idee


----------



## Grazy (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos*

Erst mal Danke für deine Mühe,werde jetzt eine Externe Batterie im Boot da hinstellen wo keine Kabel von der anderen Batterie sind und den Geber werde ich auch so weit wie möglich nach vorn anbringen und das Kabel da lang verlegen wo kein Batteriekabel ist und wenn ich dann immer noch Probleme habe werde ich mir einen anderen Motor Kaufen.


----------



## tomsen83 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos*

Ich tendiere auch ganz stark dazu, dass die Störungen durch zu nah beeinander liegende Stromquellen bzw. Kabel entstehen.
Ich hab exakt das gleiche Boot und fast exakt den selben AB-Motor (als 15er) sowie die exakt identische Geberposition für mein Garmin Striker und da gibt es überhaupt keine Störungen.
Den E-Motor als Störquelle, abgesehen von Verkabelung und Strom,  würde ich ausschließen. Ob da nen Haswing, nen MK oder nen MG hängt ist völlig Wumpe.


----------



## FlitzeZett (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos*

Das ist keine Mühe - nichts zu danken


----------



## Grazy (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos*

Habe am Sammstag das Problem lösen können und musste feststellen das es am Batteriekabel lag.
Das Stromkabel vom Echolot lag zu nah am Kabel vom E-Motor und hat somit die Störung verursacht jetzt habe ich es weit weg vom E-Motorkabel gelegt und keine Störung mehr endlich entspannt Angeln und klare Echolot Bilder.
Danke noch mal für eure Hilfe #6


----------



## FlitzeZett (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos*

Nichts zu danken


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos*



Grazy schrieb:


> Habe am Sammstag das Problem lösen können und musste feststellen das es am Batteriekabel lag.
> Das Stromkabel vom Echolot lag zu nah am Kabel vom E-Motor und hat somit die Störung verursacht jetzt habe ich es weit weg vom E-Motorkabel gelegt und keine Störung mehr endlich entspannt Angeln und klare Echolot Bilder.
> Danke noch mal für eure Hilfe #6


Finde super das du hier eine Rückmeldung über den Fehler gegeben hast.#6#6 Danke dafür, denn es ist bestimmt auch für die Nachwelt interessant.
Hast du vielleicht auch noch Bilder von dem Echo vorher/nachher?


----------



## Grazy (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Finde super das du hier eine Rückmeldung über den Fehler gegeben hast.#6#6 Danke dafür, denn es ist bestimmt auch für die Nachwelt interessant.
> Hast du vielleicht auch noch Bilder von dem Echo vorher/nachher?


Bilder habe ich zwar nicht gemacht denn ich war zu Beschäftigt den Fehler zu beseitigen,kann ich aber noch nachholen denn ich habe noch ein zweites Batteriekabel was ich noch mal so verlegen kann damit die Störung wieder auftreten.
Werde kommendes Wochenende die Bilder machen und dann euch zeigen wie das aussieht vorher und nach der Störung.


----------



## Korken (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos*



Grazy schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand von euch den Haswing Osapian D55 im Einsatz?
> Wenn ja wie seid ihr zufrieden damit..........


Da Grazy ja von der eigentlichen frage ein bisschen abgekommen ist, hohl ich das ding nochmal hoch und frage erneut hat jemand info´s? über den Haswing Osapian D 55


----------



## Grazy (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos*

So die Bilder habe ich gemacht und man kann sehr deutlich sehen wenn man die Stromkabel vom Echolot und E-Motor zu nah aneinander verlegt.
Das erste Bild zeigt die fetten Balken im Echolot




Das zweite Bild wenn sich die Balken über das ganze Echolot ziehen.




Wenn die Kabel weit genug auseinander liegen,sieht es dann so aus.




Alle die Störung im Echolot haben sollten die Stromkabel vom Echolot und E-Motor weitgenug auseinander legen so gibt es da auch keine Störung mehr.
Aber Interesse halber würde ich doch gern wissen wie der Haswing Osapian D55 ist falls jemand den Motor schon besitzt.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Haswing Osapian D 55 / 660W 12V stufenlos*

Danke für die Bilder, finde ich sehr Interessant.#6#6


----------

